# Conditioner bar recipe



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 4, 2020)

can anyone share a conditioner bar formula that doesn't have too many things in it?!


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 4, 2020)

Welcome! You're looking for a hair conditioner bar recipe, correct?
And may I ask why you want hair conditioner in bar form, if simple is your goal? In addition to the conditioning ingredients, those have to have all the extra ingredients to hold everything in bar form.
Putting a little argan oil on your ends is as simple as it gets, but if you need it in bar form then "too many things" needs to be defined a little better. 
What does your hair need from the conditioner? What do you need from the crafting process?
And are you prepared for the lengthy trial and error process it generally takes to formulate any type of hair product that suits your hair while using minimal ingredients?


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi Gem


GemstonePony said:


> Welcome! You're looking for a hair conditioner bar recipe, correct?
> And may I ask why you want hair conditioner in bar form, if simple is your goal? In addition to the conditioning ingredients, those have to have all the extra ingredients to hold everything in bar form.
> Putting a little argan oil on your ends is as simple as it gets, but if you need it in bar form then "too many things" needs to be defined a little better.
> What does your hair need from the conditioner? What do you need from the crafting process?
> And are you prepared for the lengthy trial and error process it generally takes to formulate any type of hair product that suits your hair while using minimal ingredients?


Thank you so much for your response!  I am a newbie and to be honest have no interest in the Chemistry part of it!, I'm only interested in making the products, which I know isn't really going to help me in this hobby!  I do have a couple of SwiftCrafty Monkeys ebooks, but I really don't want to buy another one if I can possibly help it.i  I am finding the hobby quite pricey as I am in Canada and always have to pay shipping which adds up.

I like the idea of shampoo and conditioner bars for holidays and have made a couple of shampoo bars.  I would like something made for damaged (coloured) hair ideally,  that has great 'comb through' ability.  Dont' know if this is even possible in a bar without the use of liquid proteins and too much unnecessary stuff.  If you can help in any way I'd be very grateful.  Than you in advance.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 4, 2020)

I know a few people who melt BTMS-50 and pour that into cavity molds for a one-ingredient conditioner bar that they love. 

Others add a touch of their favorite butter or conditioning oil, plus some essential oil or fragrance oil for the good smells.


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 4, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I know a few people who melt BTMS-50 and pour that into cavity molds for a one-ingredient conditioner bar that they love.
> 
> Others add a touch of their favorite butter or conditioning oil, plus some essential oil or fragrance oil for the good smells.


Well, I can't see any


----------



## AliOop (Dec 4, 2020)

My bad, I double-checked the one I was thinking about, and she uses BTMS and water to make a liquid conditioner, not a solid bar. Here is that article in case you are interested: LizardLadySoapInfoBlog.

Most of the solid bar recipes that I've seen do contain a fair number of ingredients that most people don't have lying around.


----------



## glendam (Dec 5, 2020)

Have you checked the recipes from Humble bee and me? She is in Canada so perhaps that helps


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 5, 2020)

glendam said:


> Have you checked the recipes from Humble bee and me? She is in Canada so perhaps that helps





KayTheBrummy said:


> Well, I can't see any


OOps it looked like I pressed send too soon on my previous response Glendam.  Sorry for that


KayTheBrummy said:


> Well, I can't see any





AliOop said:


> My bad, I double-checked the one I was thinking about, and she uses BTMS and water to make a liquid conditioner, not a solid bar. Here is that article in case you are interested: LizardLadySoapInfoBlog.
> 
> Most of the solid bar recipes that I've seen do contain a fair number of ingredients that most people don't have lying around.


Not a problem.  I'll just have to buy a small amount,   thank to all for your help.


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 5, 2020)

I second glendam's suggestion of checking out Humblebee & Me for recipes.  Not only does Marie (at Humblebee) post full recipes/processes, but also adds notes for ingredient substitutions.  She also just posted a recipe for a simple Cocoa Coconut Conditioner Bar, which does have fewer ingredients, but I'm not sure my hair would like it too much (with 30% cocoa butter).






						How to Make Hair Conditioner - Humblebee & Me
					






					www.humblebeeandme.com
				




I've been making my own conditioner for almost 3 years (started with liquid, switched to making bars early this year).  My current bar recipe is loosely based on *Humblebee & Me's Cranberry Orange Conditioner Bar*. I say loosely based because I use a different butter and oil combo (simply because I didn't have mango butter or cranberry seed oil the recipe calls for on hand), I've added a couple more ingredients and use a different hydrolyzed protein and preservative. If one wanted to simplify this recipe, I could see dropping the orange dye, panthenol, and even the hydrolyzed protein, and the butter and oil could be swapped for different butters/oils. For this bar, however, the BTMS-50, a fairly common ingredient in a lot of DIY conditioners, and cetearyl alcohol are mainstays. My (long-winded) point is, there's often room to tinker with recipes once you have a feel for what each ingredient does and what function it serves.

It can be a bit overwhelming when just getting into making your own hair care, as there are a ton of different ingredients and even more opinions on those ingredients!  But it can be fun (and yes, frustrating) to experiment, too, and the more you research the better.  I wish you well in this endeavor!


----------



## soapmakermonica (Dec 6, 2020)

BTMS-25, A similar compound is a known human toxicant or allergen.  
*BEHENTRIMONIUM METHOSULFATE*








						EWG Skin Deep® | What is BEHENTRIMONIUM METHOSULFATE
					

EWG’s Skin Deep rates thousands of personal care product ingredients, culled from ingredient labels on products, based on hazard information pulled from the scientific literature and industry, academic and regulatory databases.




					www.ewg.org
				



Why always copy that which you are trying to get away from?


----------



## lsg (Dec 6, 2020)

soapmakermonica said:


> BTMS-25, A similar compound is a known human toxicant or allergen.
> *BEHENTRIMONIUM METHOSULFATE*
> 
> 
> ...


From the same source: 
�

ConcernReferenceDetermined safe for use in cosmetics, subject to concentration or use limitations - Safe for use in cosmetics with some qualifications

If you are conconcerned about BTMS-25, this from Humblebee & Me:  Behentrimonium Chloride (BTMC) can be a good alternative; pure BTMC does not contain any stabilizing ingredients so if a recipe calls for 5% BTMS-25 I would recommend using 1.25% BTMC and 3.75% cetearyl alcohol."


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 6, 2020)

HowieRoll said:


> I second glendam's suggestion of checking out Humblebee & Me for recipes.  Not only does Marie (at Humblebee) post full recipes/processes, but also adds notes for ingredient substitutions.  She also just posted a recipe for a simple Cocoa Coconut Conditioner Bar, which does have fewer ingredients, but I'm not sure my hair would like it too much (with 30% cocoa butter).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply.  I really appreciate it.  I do have the BTMS powder and I am learning that there are some things that are used nearly all the time.  Interestingly (if that is even a word!) I did see on SwiftyCrafty Monkeys site yesterday that people with damaged or coloured hair (as mine is) may not be great candidates for conditioner bars!  I am for sure going to check out Humblebee again...  to be honest I found her to be a little bit prissy so I stopped looking at her youtube channel, but I can get past it and be a big girl!!
I have  been a bit reluctant to tinker and waste product but the shampoo bars I made are sooo nice.  having something I can wash my hair and my body with is a great thing.  Thank you again xx


----------



## Savonette (Dec 7, 2020)

I started looking for ‘simple’ and realized it’s just not enough for damaged hair. Try the School of Natural Skincare for a 9-ingredient general-use bar. I Love Humblebee & Me formulas because she tests her products before she publishes. She also advises a 2 minute wait before rinsing out conditioner which really helps. My own damaged hair improved after I grudgingly bought all those things I thought were excessive -Varisoft EQ, CCT, CETAC, Argan, Abyssinian, keratin, Lux-Glide and panthenol-dl.


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 7, 2020)

Savonette said:


> I started looking for ‘simple’ and realized it’s just not enough for damaged hair. Try the School of Natural Skincare for a 9-ingredient general-use bar. I Love Humblebee & Me formulas because she tests her products before she publishes. She also advises a 2 minute wait before rinsing out conditioner which really helps. My own damaged hair improved after I grudgingly bought all those things I thought were excessive -Varisoft EQ, CCT, CETAC, Argan, Abyssinian, keratin, Lux-Glide and panthenol-dl.


Thank you Savonette, I'll be sure to check it out...  Sometimes you have to bite the bullet I guess!!


----------



## glendam (Dec 8, 2020)

@KayTheBrummy interesting to read about lotion bars not being good for all hair types (Damaged or colored) I have tried making one from her website (Humblebee and me), with hesitation since her hair and mine are very different, and I had planned to use it as leave in conditioner.  I follow the devacurl hair method which requires the conditioner to be left in the hair (I have curly hair which requires lots of conditioning.) While I found the conditioner bar ok, the result I got did not compare with the liquid/lotion like conditioner I make.  When I went back to it I could tell a big difference.


----------



## Savonette (Dec 8, 2020)

glendam said:


> @KayTheBrummy interesting to read about lotion bars not being good for all hair types (Damaged or colored) I have tried making one from her website (Humblebee and me), with hesitation since her hair and mine are very different, and I had planned to use it as leave in conditioner.  I follow the devacurl hair method which requires the conditioner to be left in the hair (I have curly hair which requires lots of conditioning.) While I found the conditioner bar ok, the result I git dI’d not compare with the liquid/lotion like conditioner I make.  When I went back to it I could tell a big difference.


It’s been difficult finding formulas for hair types. I’ve been considering School of Natural Skin Care courses, but the Hair Care course alone is about $1k. Trolling is free but getting frustrating!  Have you looked at curly tea.com?


----------



## glendam (Dec 8, 2020)

Savonette said:


> It’s been difficult finding formulas for hair types. I’ve been considering School of Natural Skin Care courses, but the Hair Care course alone is about $1k. Trolling is free but getting frustrating!  Have you looked at curly tea.com?


I haven’t but I will now!  I had not heard of that website before.  What I have done was look at ingredient labels of conditioners I like, to see if I can duplicate  something similar.  I believe that Swift crafty monkey has stated her hair is coarse and I have some of her basic formulations (back when they were in her free blog section), I just skip the dimethicones as the curly girl method says to avoid them (and it makes sense to me why)


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 8, 2020)

glendam said:


> @KayTheBrummy interesting to read about lotion bars not being good for all hair types (Damaged or colored) I have tried making one from her website (Humblebee and me), with hesitation since her hair and mine are very different, and I had planned to use it as leave in conditioner.  I follow the devacurl hair method which requires the conditioner to be left in the hair (I have curly hair which requires lots of conditioning.) While I found the conditioner bar ok, the result I got did not compare with the liquid/lotion like conditioner I make.  When I went back to it I could tell a big difference.


Hi Glendam!  I may just stick to my lotion style conditioner and make shampoo bars only.   I always use L'Oreal's 'extreme repair' (I think that is what it is called) and it rinses out so lovely.  I can't imagine swiping a bar over my head and getting the same results.  I do love the shampoo/body wash bars from SwiftCrafty though.  Even though I am new to this game the shampoo bars are lovely with lots of lather and bubbles.  I may look into making a liquid conditioner if you think this works..  thanks again


----------



## Jillyb (Dec 8, 2020)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Hi Glendam!  I may just stick to my lotion style conditioner and make shampoo bars only.   I always use L'Oreal's 'extreme repair' (I think that is what it is called) and it rinses out so lovely.  I can't imagine swiping a bar over my head and getting the same results.  I do love the shampoo/body wash bars from SwiftCrafty though.  Even though I am new to this game the shampoo bars are lovely with lots of lather and bubbles.  I may look into making a liquid conditioner if you think this works..  thanks again


I thought the same but after alot of trails I have a conditioner bar (curly fuzzy damaged hair) that works.. i just have to rub it on my hands into scalp then rub bar on ends.. trick is formulating for your hair type..


----------



## Jillyb (Dec 8, 2020)

Unfortunatly in my experiance, a conditioner bar has to be specific for your hair type to get best results. Unless your one  of the few lucky ones who can use anything and have fab hair..So sharing a recipe that works for me may not work for you.
Example. My dry hair bars contain BTMS, cetyl, mango butter/mct/rosehip with oat protien, honeyquat, CETAC, silicone sub and chamomile extract etc
My oily hair bar BTMS 25/50 mix, cetyl, lil shea/fract CO/argan with honeyquat, CETAC, marshmellow extract, silicone sub and chamomile etc. 
I have Swift crafty monkey's 2 books plus Bespokes shampoo and conditioners book(much perfer Susans SCM). From those and reading lots if blogs I learnt the why you add what etc. And what each hair type likes. 
Having said that evey ones hair is different, our water softness additives etc are different. So long story short if your serious about making good shampoo and conditioner bars its a steep learning curve but a great journey.


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 8, 2020)

Jillyb said:


> Unfortunatly in my experiance, a conditioner bar has to be specific for your hair type to get best results. Unless your one  of the few lucky ones who can use anything and have fab hair..So sharing a recipe that works for me may not work for you.
> Example. My dry hair bars contain BTMS, cetyl, mango butter/mct/rosehip with oat protien, honeyquat, CETAC, silicone sub and chamomile extract etc
> My oily hair bar BTMS 25/50 mix, cetyl, lil shea/fract CO/argan with honeyquat, CETAC, marshmellow extract, silicone sub and chamomile etc.
> I have Swift crafty monkey's 2 books plus Bespokes shampoo and conditioners book(much perfer Susans SCM). From those and reading lots if blogs I learnt the why you add what etc. And what each hair type likes.
> Having said that evey ones hair is different, our water softness additives etc are different. So long story short if your serious about making good shampoo and conditioner bars its a steep learning curve but a great journey.


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 8, 2020)

I understand..  I thought it was going to be like following a recipe book, but now I know that a little of this or that added or omitted can completely change the formula - I guess that recipes ARE a bit like that too...  I don't think I have the budget to buy all the things I may need..  Susan's ebooks are incredible, but it is like going down a rabbit hole for me...  I am just going to stick to the easier stuff!


----------



## glendam (Dec 8, 2020)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Hi Glendam!  I may just stick to my lotion style conditioner and make shampoo bars only.   I always use L'Oreal's 'extreme repair' (I think that is what it is called) and it rinses out so lovely.  I can't imagine swiping a bar over my head and getting the same results.  I do love the shampoo/body wash bars from SwiftCrafty though.  Even though I am new to this game the shampoo bars are lovely with lots of lather and bubbles.  I may look into making a liquid conditioner if you think this works..  thanks again


You are welcome.  Btw, I remembered that I have heard good things about a conditioner bar for curly hair, from a company in Canada.  I have not tried it myself though, but maybe you can see what ingredients they have if you decide to go that route, or better yet, maybe you could buy the bar itself to try and see if it is worthy.  Just a thought.  Here is the link:








						Hydrator Shampoo Set, Dry & Curly Hair | NOTICE HAIR CO.  – NOTICE Hair Co.
					

This top-selling shampoo & conditioner duo checks all the boxes for dry and curly/kinky hair. Expertly combining; vitamin B-rich colloidal oatmeal (great for dandruff), delivering serious moisture and shine, along with vitamin C-rich amla oil, used in Ayurvedic medicine to improve scalp and...




					unwrappedlife.com


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 9, 2020)

Good Morning Glendam.  I checked out the bars on the site you mentioned.  Doesn't seem much in there that's 'special'.  Lots of essential oils, I bet it smells gorgeous.  $35 for a bar though!  Wow.  I recognize the names of the ingredients so maybe I'm learning something...

I made a shaving bar and a couple of body/hair wash bars last night and added a bit more of the hardening ingredient as the last ones were making a bit of a sloppy mess in the shower.  They are harder so I'm happier.  Just have to try them out now!


glendam said:


> You are welcome.  Btw, I remembered that I have heard good things about a conditioner bar for curly hair, from a company in Canada.  I have not tried it myself though, but maybe you can see what ingredients they have if you decide to go that route, or better yet, maybe you could buy the bar itself to try and see if it is worthy.  Just a thought.  Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glendam (Dec 9, 2020)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Good Morning Glendam.  I checked out the bars on the site you mentioned.  Doesn't seem much in there that's 'special'.  Lots of essential oils, I bet it smells gorgeous.  $35 for a bar though!  Wow.  I recognize the names of the ingredients so maybe I'm learning something...
> 
> I made a shaving bar and a couple of body/hair wash bars last night and added a bit more of the hardening ingredient as the last ones were making a bit of a sloppy mess in the shower.  They are harder so I'm happier.  Just have to try them out now!


$35!!!!  wow, I did not even look at the price before, I would not have suggested it if I did, but yes, hopefully it gives you ideas on the ingredients.  Congrats on the body bars,  I did have that issue once, with them disintegrating in my hands.


----------



## KayTheBrummy (Dec 9, 2020)

glendam said:


> $35!!!!  wow, I did not even look at the price before, I would not have suggested it if I did, but yes, hopefully it gives you ideas on the ingredients.  Congrats on the body bars,  I did have that issue once, with them disintegrating in my hands.


Yes $35 is a bit steep isn't it??!!  My bars are still a tiny bit soft, but a lot better than before..  I've got a long way to go!


----------



## nikromuncher (Feb 24, 2021)

Aside from BTMS50, BTMS25, BTMS80 and BTMC  does anyone knoe what else can b used perhaps?


----------



## Gaisy59 (Feb 24, 2021)

glendam said:


> You are welcome.  Btw, I remembered that I have heard good things about a conditioner bar for curly hair, from a company in Canada.  I have not tried it myself though, but maybe you can see what ingredients they have if you decide to go that route, or better yet, maybe you could buy the bar itself to try and see if it is worthy.  Just a thought.  Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am from canada and have tried unwrapped life. It is what got me started on my own shampoo  bar which i made and love. My hair is curly and coarse and colored. Now i have to make a conditioner bar. My stylist tells me that curly hair needs heavy conditioning so hopefully i can come ip with something. Read what unwrapped life outs in theirs and work out your own process. I haven’t done the conditioner yet otherwise i would share


----------



## AliOop (Feb 24, 2021)

I used the hard conditioner bar recipe from DIY Bath and Body on Etsy. I love it! The recipes are $10 each, or 3 for $25. Every recipe I have tried so far is wonderful. I believe @Misschief and @violets2217 also have good success with these recipes.

ETA: @Gaisy59 I also have curly, coarse, and colored hair. Mine is also low-porosity, which does make a difference as to what type of conditioner you want. For instance, too much protein doesn't work well for low-porosity hair. 

Fortunately, the recipe listed above is easily customizable with different ingredients as needed.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 24, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I used the hard conditioner bar recipe from DIY Bath and Body on Etsy. I love it! The recipes are $10 each, or 3 for $25. Every recipe I have tried so far is wonderful. I believe @Misschief and @violets2217 also have good success with these recipes.


Lol! I was going to post this but I felt like I would be like a pushy salesperson!  Our whole house is definitely in love with the easy to follow shampoo and conditioner bars recipes from the DIYbathandbodyshop on Etsy (actually most of her recipes are pretty awesome)! My daughter’s curly frizzy heat damaged hair is looking so much better! It is an expensive endeavor... but honestly I feel it’s worth it! Even just for personal use! I feel like I will recuperate the cost in the amount we would spend on all the different hair care products we would usually buy!
Good Luck @KayTheBrummy ... it is an overwhelming amount of information and searching... but worth it!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Feb 24, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I used the hard conditioner bar recipe from DIY Bath and Body on Etsy. I love it! The recipes are $10 each, or 3 for $25. Every recipe I have tried so far is wonderful. I believe @Misschief and @violets2217 also have good success with these recipes.
> 
> ETA: @Gaisy59 I also have curly, coarse, and colored hair. Mine is also low-porosity, which does make a difference as to what type of conditioner you want. For instance, too much protein doesn't work well for low-porosity hair.
> 
> Fortunately, the recipe listed above is easily customizable with different ingredients as needed.


How do i know what porosity my hair is


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 24, 2021)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Yes $35 is a bit steep isn't it??!!  My bars are still a tiny bit soft, but a lot better than before..  I've got a long way to go!



Mine has 3 main ingredents and them the FO come in.

30%, 15g Cocoa Butter
30%, 15g BTMS 50
20%, 10g Cetyl Alcohol
20%, 10g Nourishing oils (Jojoba, Argon, Sweet Almond, ect.
A few drops of Tea Tree oil, and whatever you like as a sent.  I use Jasmine and Sandalwood the most.

In a glass beaker/cup that can be set in a water bath on the stove top,  Put in the fist 3 ingredients and heat until all is melted and clear.  Add in your oil and Tea Tree ,FO. mix well and pour into you molds.  This will make 50g of conditioner bar.

You can use it dry - for split ends and quick hair pick me up, or wet - running it through all the damaged areas, rinse well after letting it sit in the hair for 5 to 10 min.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Feb 24, 2021)

Kiti Williams said:


> Mine has 3 main ingredents and them the FO come in.
> 
> 30%, 15g Cocoa Butter
> 30%, 15g BTMS 50
> ...


Ohhh thanks for that! On my agenda this weekend.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 24, 2021)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Yes $35 is a bit steep isn't it??!!  My bars are still a tiny bit soft, but a lot better than before..  I've got a long way to go!


Do keep in mind, the $35 isn't just for the conditioner bars; it's for the shampoo AND conditioner bars... the set.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 24, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> How do i know what porosity my hair is



Hair Porosity Test

I will warn you - that site is a rabbit hole for curly-haired people. Also, I don't know if they remember to say that you must be sure to test using hair that has been freshly washed, preferably with a clarifying shampoo if you tend to use a lot of products. Otherwise, you will think you have low-porosity hair when in fact the products have just sealed up the hair shaft so water does not penetrate easily.


----------



## glendam (Feb 24, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> I am from canada and have tried unwrapped life. It is what got me started on my own shampoo  bar which i made and love. My hair is curly and coarse and colored. Now i have to make a conditioner bar. My stylist tells me that curly hair needs heavy conditioning so hopefully i can come ip with something. Read what unwrapped life outs in theirs and work out your own process. I haven’t done the conditioner yet otherwise i would share


I tried making a couple of conditioner bars, (Tried the recipes from Humblebee and me) and while I liked them some, once I went back to the lotion like conditioner I made, it was a big difference.  I do the curly hair method though, which means I rinse very little of the conditioner out.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 25, 2021)

KayTheBrummy said:


> Good Morning Glendam.  I checked out the bars on the site you mentioned.  Doesn't seem much in there that's 'special'.  Lots of essential oils, I bet it smells gorgeous.  $35 for a bar though!  Wow.  I recognize the names of the ingredients so maybe I'm learning something...
> 
> I made a shaving bar and a couple of body/hair wash bars last night and added a bit more of the hardening ingredient as the last ones were making a bit of a sloppy mess in the shower.  They are harder so I'm happier.  Just have to try them out now!


It doesn't seem that expensive to me - I went to that site and 1 shampoo bar + 1 conditioner bar is $29. I don't see the $35 bar you are speaking out.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 26, 2021)

Kiti Williams said:


> 30%, 15g Cocoa Butter
> 30%, 15g BTMS 50
> 20%, 10g Cetyl Alcohol
> 20%, 10g Nourishing oils (Jojoba, Argon, Sweet Almond, ect.
> A few drops of Tea Tree oil, and whatever you like as a sent. I use Jasmine and Sandalwood the most.


Made this today... just made 2 ounces with a new FO. Used 10% jojoba & 10% kokum butter. Thanks for the recipe! Can’t wait to try it. I’m most excited just because it’s about 15% less expensive to make than my first recipe.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 27, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Made this today... just made 2 ounces with a new FO. Used 10% jojoba & 10% kokum butter. Thanks for the recipe! Can’t wait to try it. I’m most excited just because it’s about 15% less expensive to make than my first recipe.




  What is really nice is you can make more with very little need for math.  I make up a triple batch and it will fill 6 of the domed flower molds with a bit left over.


----------

